# Lineman Schools



## Trailboss (Mar 11, 2018)

Anyone know if the Lineman school SLTC in Trenton GA is a worthwhile program? 
My friends son seems very interested in becoming a lineman. 
Not sure if the cost-benefit would be worthwhile as the tuition is fairly steep.
Would the schooling get him further up the pole in terms of initial hiring?

Thanks


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Trailboss said:


> Anyone know if the Lineman school SLTC in Trenton GA is a worthwhile program?
> My friends son seems very interested in becoming a lineman.
> Not sure if the cost-benefit would be worthwhile as the tuition is fairly steep.
> Would the schooling get him further up the pole in terms of initial hiring?
> ...


Someone from GA may chime in soon ... but if I were him, I'd call a few of the local pocos and see what they look for when hiring :wink:


----------



## LeboElectric (Apr 9, 2018)

NYC has a nice one. Hopefully someone can help you out in your area.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Not sure about how it works in other areas, but my experience with poco's is they hire green and train in house.
Meaning if you got in here with Duke Energy, you could finish your career there.
From apprentice to as high as you can go.


I know a guy that retired from Duke and his pension check each month is fantastic.
He started from the bottom and spent 40 years with them.


----------

